# Pink XM24 Artist/Song Not Updating



## jgriffin7 (Feb 16, 2007)

Anyone else confirm that the Pink channel on XM24 is showing 'Breakeven' by Script as song and artist on the display, no matter what else is playing? It's only happening on that channel; all the other channel's display data refreshes with each song. And xmfan.com also indicates that song and title is playing on their 'Now Playing' page. But when I called in to XM's 800 number, they suggested I take my radio back to the dealer (it's in a GM vehicle.) I suspect there's a problem with the data feed coming down from XM.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

jgriffin7 said:


> Anyone else confirm that the Pink channel on XM24 is showing 'Breakeven' by Script as song and artist on the display, no matter what else is playing? It's only happening on that channel; all the other channel's display data refreshes with each song. And xmfan.com also indicates that song and title is playing on their 'Now Playing' page. But when I called in to XM's 800 number, they suggested I take my radio back to the dealer (it's in a GM vehicle.) I suspect there's a problem with the data feed coming down from XM.


Yup. For over a week now. Verified on my multi-radio account and also on a friend's account.

The same problem happened to XM 22 "Mix", another "Clear Channel"-programmed station (known as a "more music" channel) a few weeks ago. It got fixed about a week after it started so I bet one of these days XM 24 "Pink" is going to get fixed too.

You could try going to the XM website and choosing channel 24 in the "what's playing" selection. There is a link to send an email to the programmers which might get some action. (XM-Sirius couldn't care less since they just contract out these channels to Clear Channel for a fee)


----------

